# Board Restocks



## knobToucher (Dec 30, 2019)

Any idea when older, out of stock boards might be in? Specifically I’m after a ‘Roboto’.

Thanks and Merry belated Xmas


----------



## Robert (Dec 30, 2019)

A big shipment just arrived, so quite a few (new and old) will be added today.

Unfortunately the Roboto isn't one of those.   

I'll get them in the next order.   They haven't been overly popular lately since the HT8950 is becoming harder to find.


----------



## knobToucher (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks that would be awesome, I want to make one for my friend as a bday present, it’s one of my favourite builds, such a cool sounding pedal. It definitely deserves to be more popular!

I didnt have any trouble finding the chip on eBay. Hopefully the one I got isn’t fake! Usually just resisting the urge to buy the (cheapest) ones that come from China keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## eaglehat (Dec 30, 2019)

Good to hear these are coming back. I have this board on my list too. I also have an eBay HT8950 that I’m hoping is legit. ?


----------



## bengarland (Dec 30, 2019)

Cool, everything I've wanted to order for some weeks is now in stock -- is the coupon code still available?


----------



## Robert (Dec 31, 2019)

eaglehat said:


> Good to hear these are coming back. I have this board on my list too. I also have an eBay HT8950 that I’m hoping is legit. ?



Make sure it's not the HT8950A... The "A" suffix makes a difference in this case.

Just a heads up, the restock will be the new Roboto 2020 edition.     This version will use a mechanical rotary (this one) instead of the microcontroller + potentiometer.    It actually comes out a few bucks cheaper that way too.


----------



## eaglehat (Jan 2, 2020)

Man, you are ON it. I don’t know how you find time to turn all these projects around so quickly, but keep it up!


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jan 9, 2020)

is there a way to convert my old roboto to the 2020 version? the roboto attiny25 does not work well with my build. could it be my ht8950?


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jan 9, 2020)

ht8950A is not compatible? Maybe this is what is making my robot build unsuable... It kinda sound like the dba one but it sounds real bad... But dba being dba I always thought that "this was the way" . XD I'll have to check my if !


----------



## Robert (Jan 9, 2020)

pedjok said:


> is there a way to convert my old roboto to the 2020 version?


You'd have to find a way to make a rotary fit your enclosure then do some messy offboard wiring, but it _could_ be done. 



Bobbyd67 said:


> ht8950A is not compatible?


HT8950A has a different number of pins,   I don't think you would have accidentally installed one.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jan 9, 2020)

Robert said:


> You'd have to find a way to make a rotary fit your enclosure then do some messy offboard wiring, but it _could_ be done.



willing to do it! My roboto is just in my junk pile and I want to revive it. I don’t mind the messy wiring. I will check the schematics on both old and new. I hope it’s just the pot and attiny. Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Jan 9, 2020)

All you have to do is pull the ATTINY (and pot) and wire the rotary into the corresponding pads of the ATTINY.     It's not terribly complicated.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jan 9, 2020)

Robert said:


> All you have to do is pull the ATTINY (and pot) and wire the rotary into the corresponding pads of the ATTINY.     It's not terribly complicated.





i made a 2T4P specifically for this using two DPDT on-on toggle switch. Numbers in parentheses are the pin numbers on the attiny socket. Positions 1-3 works. I’m just not sure on position 4 where all three inputs(ht8950 pin 1-3) are not grounded.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jan 9, 2020)

I am also curious if I can simply use three SPDT on-on to ground each Input on the HT8950? Would I create more options? 8 instead of 4


----------

